# DIY Arrow spinner for broadheads



## Wv helium (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice! How well do the wheels spin?


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Brilliant! Will be making one soon. Im not a poacher but Im gunna poach of your idea! LOL


----------



## bigredkmg (Aug 6, 2014)

Wv helium said:


> Nice! How well do the wheels spin?


This thing works really well!


----------



## bigredkmg (Aug 6, 2014)

elkbow69 said:


> Brilliant! Will be making one soon. Im not a poacher but Im gunna poach of your idea! LOL


Go for it! That's why I posted it!


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

You can also use a fishing rod wrapper


----------



## Grizzlemethis (May 10, 2014)

Great idea gonna stop by Lowes in the morning!


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

So simple even I could make it


----------



## twostroke24 (Aug 6, 2011)

this is why I love this site...great post thanks !!!!


----------



## bwhnter (May 21, 2010)

nice!


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm totally using this one! Great thinking :thumbs_up


----------



## matchgrade (Jun 18, 2014)

Very clever.


----------



## bigredkmg (Aug 6, 2014)

You're welcome! Hope it works for you all as well as it has for me.


----------



## twostroke24 (Aug 6, 2011)

I made one of these dandy rigs......my question is for anyone who made one including original poster..........do your rollers spinn freely mine seem to butt right up against eachother and dont spin worth a darn.....or is the idea just for the arrow to spin on top of the rollers not the rollers spin themselves?


oh and just for the record since visiting this DIY section I have now built a huge archery bench, drawing board, bow vise, bow press, arrow spinner and currently workign on starting a wall mount bow holder lol gotta love this site.(well I do not sure about my wife)
cheers


----------



## Goldfinger (Feb 7, 2004)

Yep, I get on AT a couple times each day and this is the first forum I visit. Lots of good stuff here!


----------



## bigredkmg (Aug 6, 2014)

twostroke24 said:


> I made one of these dandy rigs......my question is for anyone who made one including original poster..........do your rollers spinn freely mine seem to butt right up against eachother and dont spin worth a darn.....or is the idea just for the arrow to spin on top of the rollers not the rollers spin themselves?
> 
> 
> oh and just for the record since visiting this DIY section I have now built a huge archery bench, drawing board, bow vise, bow press, arrow spinner and currently workign on starting a wall mount bow holder lol gotta love this site.(well I do not sure about my wife)
> ...


They don't have to spin as long as you can spin your arrow smoothly to check and make sure the tip of your broadhead spins true and not wobbly. The hard plastic allows for most shafts to spin very easily.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Not to one up you OP but I made mine just a bit ago. I found some old skate bearings. odds and ends in the shop. total cost $ZERO bones, zip, nada







Took me about 20 min to mangle-facture this one up. Works awesome!


----------



## bigredkmg (Aug 6, 2014)

That's fantastic and even better you were able to put life back in to some items laying around! After i made mine and showed a buddy he mentioned trying to make his with some old skate bearings he had. 

If everyone keeps posting pictures and trying different things we will come up with the ultimate homemade spinner at a really low cost! Keep it up guys!


----------



## weweber3 (Jan 12, 2013)

bigredkmg said:


> Season is getting closer and we need to know our broadheads are going to shoot sure and straight! To check that the tips aren't wobbly they need to be spun. I built my spinner for $2.51 with a few simple materials and a screwdriver. It works like a charm!
> 
> Materials:
> 1- 1x2x18 piece of wood (I have 30" arrows so I had my 1x2 cut to 18" long)(I also found a piece in the 70% off bin)
> ...


Found them... http://www.homedepot.com/p/Liberty-...e-C08820C-UC-P/100208367?keyword=781266015693

How concerned do you need to be about the rollers being level? Both ways, level each individual piece and level the two pieces together?


----------



## Shink26 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yup


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

dont overthink this - all you need is a stable base to spin the arrow. In other words a V cut in a piece of wood will work, glue on felt or similar if it makes you happy and a bit easier to spin the arrow. Skateboard (or any bearings) will work just fine as well. If your buying bearings VXB seems to have had about the cheapest prices around and skateboard bearings come in big multi packs. The only risk on the really cheap plastic pieces is if they are not concentric - and roll, but then you should be able to see that when you spin the arrow. 

Want to put a .00005 (not a typo on number of zeroes) indicator on to check concentricity :der:
Paul


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

PaulME said:


> dont overthink this - all you need is a stable base to spin the arrow. In other words a V cut in a piece of wood will work, glue on felt or similar if it makes you happy and a bit easier to spin the arrow. Skateboard (or any bearings) will work just fine as well. If your buying bearings VXB seems to have had about the cheapest prices around and skateboard bearings come in big multi packs. The only risk on the really cheap plastic pieces is if they are not concentric - and roll, but then you should be able to see that when you spin the arrow.
> 
> Want to put a .00005 (not a typo on number of zeroes) indicator on to check concentricity :der:
> Paul


If that's not a typo then it's durn sure overkill.

That's 5/100,000 of an inch. I retired as a machinist after 46 years and I've never seen such and indicator. I personally use an indicator with 0.0005" graduations just because I have it. That is overkill as well.


----------



## grimmsterdad (Jul 28, 2014)

bbjavelina said:


> If that's not a typo then it's durn sure overkill.
> 
> That's 5/100,000 of an inch. I retired as a machinist after 46 years and I've never seen such and indicator. I personally use an indicator with 0.0005" graduations just because I have it. That is overkill as well.


"Last Word" and it is more than enough, frankly .001 is good enough.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

grimmsterdad said:


> "Last Word" and it is more than enough, frankly .001 is good enough.


Absolutely true.


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes its overkill, I thought I made that clear with the crazy moji. For arrows you don't need this accuracy, probably don't even need one thousandth (.001). Thats why I said don't overthink this.

I noted the .00005 because I have one and because those type of tolerances (and tighter) are worked to every day for some products. .00005 usually referred to as 50 millionths - lots of companies made and make these indicators. Mine is a Tesa drop indicator B&S makes test indicators (they are owned by Tesa now), do a search on ebay for .00005 indicator you get 90 hits right now - analog and digital. I don't use the one I own much/at all the test indicators with .0001 and .0005 are just fine (or more than fine) for most of what I do.

BUT - .00005 is not an unknown tolerance for machining. The Taft Peirce surface grinder I have has micro adjust handles calibrated to 50 millionths. People claim you can grind a surface to spark out on one of these then run a line with a sharpie on the part then grind off the sharpie mark. Have not tried yet as I still need to make the phase converter. The SIP jig bore I have also has verniers that read to .00005, and they made optically reading jig borers that could hold tighter tolerances. SIP was an interesting company, took part in making many of the length standard - like the meter standard.

There is a Pratt and Whitney add that sites an experiment they did in 1928 to prove the accuracy of their jig borers - 8 iron disks were sent to 8 different shops given the same drawing to work to (they all obviously had Pratt and Whitney Jig borers) and given plug gages to inspect to. They needed to bore a 1" center hole then 4 other 1" holes on a 9.89954" diameter tolerance limits were +-.0001 (one tenth). 7 of the 8 plates could be stacked in any order (claimed over 1 billion possible combinations - I don't thiink they tested them all) while having a plug gage .0002 undersize pass all the way through, one plate was off by .0001 and could not be added to the stack. This was done in 1928! No CNC, no CMM, etc. Precision is not a new invention, it just gets easier to obtain.

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming.
Paul


----------



## Flivver90 (Feb 9, 2014)

Tag


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's mine... A socket









Just blow on vanes and spins like a top.


----------



## hoytbaxter (Sep 15, 2010)

Tag


----------



## Killemquietly (Dec 3, 2006)

Great idea for the quick and easy tripleB!


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

If one is interested in the accuracy / precision history, look up the book _The Foundations of Mechanical Accuracy_


----------



## ucsdryder (Jul 14, 2005)

Tag


----------



## scoopdaloop (Nov 28, 2017)

Sweet, going to try of these.


----------



## ctcrjac (Feb 24, 2019)

Looks like will be easy to build thanks for posting.


----------



## writer542 (May 3, 2011)

very cool idea


----------



## pippodick (Apr 10, 2012)

great


----------



## andrewsb12 (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## AndyHam88 (Jan 30, 2015)

Great idea.


----------



## tack62 (Jun 20, 2012)

very cool


----------



## Japflip33 (Feb 24, 2019)

Legit!


----------



## Racer1602 (Mar 9, 2010)

I plan on building one of these this weekend. Simple and cheap.


----------



## tntech01 (Sep 30, 2015)

Simple enough!


----------



## nzabel18 (Feb 27, 2019)

I like it because it works for you. To each their own!


----------

